# Confused about which peptide to buy??



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, so i am after some ghrp and mod-grf 1-29, i have decided i want to buy from www.pepbridge.com as they are formally labpe.com and i have used them before, very good prices and usa based.

Anyway i am just confused at their product range as they list mod grf 1-29 and say it is cjc1293?? They also list cjc1295 without dac? Could somebody maybe take a look at their profiles on the site and let me know which i need? Thanks.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Hey guys, so i am after some ghrp and mod-grf 1-29, i have decided i want to buy from www.pepbridge.com as they are formally labpe.com and i have used them before, very good prices and usa based.
> 
> Anyway i am just confused at their product range as they list mod grf 1-29 and say it is cjc1293?? They also list cjc1295 without dac? Could somebody maybe take a look at their profiles on the site and let me know which i need? Thanks.


Alright mate, why wont you just order from a uk company ? Is it just the prices ? Wont the shipping make the prices similar ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I got ghrp-2 and modgrf1-29 from peptidesuk.com in a combo deal for £90 for 10mg of each

http://www.peptidesuk.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=39&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Uk based and arrived quickly


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, why wont you just order from a uk company ? Is it just the prices ? Wont the shipping make the prices similar ?


I am ordering 1 years supply, 110mg of each so the prices work out to make a big difference with that ammount


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

resten said:


> I got ghrp-2 and modgrf1-29 from peptidesuk.com in a combo deal for £90 for 10mg of each
> 
> http://www.peptidesuk.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=39&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> 
> Uk based and arrived quickly


Hi mate, yes i have used them before too but the saving would be qu8te high with the ammount i am ordering, also have used both companies before so i know they are both good


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

jord222 said:


> I am ordering 1 years supply, 110mg of each so the prices work out to make a big difference with that ammount


Haha fcuking hell mate fair enough lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jord222 said:


> I am ordering 1 years supply, *110mg of each* so the prices work out to make a big difference with that ammount


fuark


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Have u tried southern research? Not sure on the prices from ur website but I placed a large order from southern it was for myself and around 6/7 others and made a huge saving. I emailed the guy then gave him a quick call and made the deal over the phone, they will work with u on price


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

skinso said:


> Have u tried southern research? Not sure on the prices from ur website but I placed a large order from southern it was for myself and around 6/7 others and made a huge saving. I emailed the guy then gave him a quick call and made the deal over the phone, they will work with u on price


Hi mate, i priced them up from sr and it came to £1530 where as frop pepbridge it comes to £580 so i dont think they would be able to come anywhere close to be honest even if they did offer to give a ke a discount, cheers anyway


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@jord222 - you've ordered with success from pepbridge before?

Their prices really are rather good!


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

resten said:


> @jord222 - you've ordered with success from pepbridge before?
> 
> Their prices really are rather good!


Yes i have, they have another site called www.labpe.com and i ordere from them when it was all 1 site but now they have formed 2 sites but it is still the same company, products seem good and they seem very professional


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anybody got any advice about which peptide it is that i need? Cheers


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Anybody got any advice about which peptide it is that i need? Cheers


You need mod grf mate which is the same as cjc1295 without dac. cjc1295 with dac causes a GH bleed.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

SSJay said:


> You need mod grf mate which is the same as cjc1295 without dac. cjc1295 with dac causes a GH bleed.


Yes mate i know i need mod grf 1-29 but on the site i mentioned it is listed as mod grf 1-29 cjc1293 and they also list a cjc1295 without dac so just a bit confused about the 2


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Yes mate i know i need mod grf 1-29 but on the site i mentioned it is listed as mod grf 1-29 cjc1293 and they also list a cjc1295 without dac so just a bit confused about the 2


Just contact the site then mate, as mod grf is cjc1295 without dac

Just checked, the mod grf is in a 5mg vial and the cjc1295 without dac is in a 2mg vial. They have just listed it confusingly rather then calling them both mod grf 2mg and 5mg


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Just contact the site then mate, as mod grf is cjc1295 without dac
> 
> Just checked, the mod grf is in a 5mg vial and the cjc1295 without dac is in a 2mg vial. They have just listed it confusingly rather then calling them both mod grf 2mg and 5mg


Just confused as cjc1293 is different but they the mod grf is listed as cjc1293, will drom them an email


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Up to now I have been only reading this phorum. But I have very bad expierence with labpe. Ihave ordered tb500 and igf1 lr3 from them for injury healing and tendonosis. It did not work at all. I also ordered igf1 lr3 from both uk peptides and peptidesuk. Both sources worked miracles for my tendonosis, tb500 from peptidesuk also. I prefer to pay a little more and have something legit.

I dont know, maybe labpe sells ghrp and cjc legit, as they are cheaper than tb500/igf1. But before buying a year supply I would rather get a sample, do some bloodwork like hgh serum and order more. I did this for the ghrp2/mod grf that I got from ukpeptides, it was ok, now I will do the same for the ones from peptidesuk and choose better.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghoosst said:


> Up to now I have been only reading this phorum. But I have very bad expierence with labpe. Ihave ordered tb500 and igf1 lr3 from them for injury healing and tendonosis. It did not work at all. I also ordered igf1 lr3 from both uk peptides and peptidesuk. Both sources worked miracles for my tendonosis, tb500 from peptidesuk also. I prefer to pay a little more and have something legit.
> 
> I dont know, maybe labpe sells ghrp and cjc legit, as they are cheaper than tb500/igf1. But before buying a year supply I would rather get a sample, do some bloodwork like hgh serum and order more. I did this for the ghrp2/mod grf that I got from ukpeptides, it was ok, now I will do the same for the ones from peptidesuk and choose better.


I have ordered from labpe before so do not need a sample, thanks anyway


----------



## punjabi23 (Jul 28, 2012)

jord222 said:


> Just confused as cjc1293 is different but they the mod grf is listed as cjc1293, will drom them an email


Hey man I just sent in an order yesterday with them and didn't realize that the mod grf was labaled as 1293. Did you hear back from them? I'm worried I may have ordered the wrong thing and should have gotten cjc 1295 w/ no dac instead.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

punjabi23 said:


> Hey man I just sent in an order yesterday with them and didn't realize that the mod grf was labaled as 1293. Did you hear back from them? I'm worried I may have ordered the wrong thing and should have gotten cjc 1295 w/ no dac instead.


CJC1293 is NOT Mod GRF if they are selling it as the same thing then they have no clue what they are doing and i would steer clear.


----------



## punjabi23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> CJC1293 is NOT Mod GRF if they are selling it as the same thing then they have no clue what they are doing and i would steer clear.


Actually after doing more research i think it is mod grf. Cjc 1295 has 4 substitutions whereas cjc 1293 just has one substitution. This makes cjc 1293 have a half life of 10 minutes whereas cj 1295 w/ no dac has a half life of 30 minutes. They are both modifications of grf, but different modifications. Have you ever used PepBridge? That's where I got it from.

cjc-1293 with DAC:

Generation: Second gen DAC attached to GRF (1-29)

Changes: One amino acid change (Dform Arginine replaced Arginine in the 2nd position) it had a half life of 5 or so minutes.

cjc-1293 without DAC:

Generation: In between 1st and 2nd (1.5 gen)

Changes: One amino acid change (Dform Arginine replaced Arginine in the 2nd position) which made it a bit longer lasting than original GRF(1-29) but without DAC had less protection so it had a half life just under 5 minutes.

cjc-1295 with DAC:

Generation: Third gen DAC attached to GRF (1-29)

Changes: Four amino acid changes (The one at the 2nd position, as just described and 3 more) which made it last much much longer than original GRF(1-29). It had a half life of around a week.

* One problem with such a long half life is GH bleed, you dont want to use this long term.

cjc-1295 without DAC: Aka Tetra-substituted, Aka Modified modGRF (1-29) - named by Dat

Generation: Tetra-substituted GRF (1-29) same as third gen but with no DAC attached.

Changes: Four amino acid changes (The one at the 2nd position, They are a glutamine (Gln or Q) at the 8-position, alanine (Ala or A) at the 15-position, and a leucine (Leu or L) at the 27-position.) which made it last much longer than original GRF(1-29). It had a half life a little over 30mins.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Think this about sums it up.... 

GHRH Types:

GRF (in all its forms Mod GRF (1-29) , cjc-1295 with DAC, cjc-1288 with DAC, cjc-1293 with DAC, Sermorelin) are analogs of GHRH.

GRF(1-29): Aka Sermorelin

Generation: Original analog of GHRH

Changes: Since no amino acid changes were made and with no DAC protection it had a half life less than a minute.

cjc-1288 with DAC:

Generation: First gen DAC attached to GRF (1-29)

Changes: Since no amino acid changes were made it had a half life of minutes.

cjc-1293 with DAC:

Generation: Second gen DAC attached to GRF (1-29)

Changes: One amino acid change (Dform Arginine replaced Arginine in the 2nd position) it had a half life of 5 or so minutes.

cjc-1293 without DAC:

Generation: In between 1st and 2nd (1.5 gen)

Changes: One amino acid change (Dform Arginine replaced Arginine in the 2nd position) which made it a bit longer lasting than original GRF(1-29) but without DAC had less protection so it had a half life just under 5 minutes.

cjc-1295 with DAC:

Generation: Third gen DAC attached to GRF (1-29)

Changes: Four amino acid changes (The one at the 2nd position, as just described and 3 more) which made it last much much longer than original GRF(1-29). It had a half life of around a week.

* One problem with such a long half life is GH bleed, you dont want to use this long term.

cjc-1295 without DAC: Aka Tetra-substituted, Aka Modified modGRF (1-29)

Generation: Tetra-substituted GRF (1-29) same as third gen but with no DAC attached.

Changes: Four amino acid changes (The one at the 2nd position, They are a glutamine (Gln or Q) at the 8-position, alanine (Ala or A) at the 15-position, and a leucine (Leu or L) at the 27-position.) which made it last much longer than original GRF(1-29). **It had a half life a little over 30mins.

** This is the only worthwhile GRF worth using for a natural pulse release.

* GH Bleed: When the Somatropes are made to constant release their supply of GH and they are not given enough time to produce more, once the reserves are gone there is no more surge, just dribbles of GH.

If you want the best and easiest to understand guide by far, then check Pscarb guide........ here.

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/ ........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

punjabi23 said:


> Actually after doing more research i think it is mod grf. Cjc 1295 has 4 substitutions whereas cjc 1293 just has one substitution. This makes cjc 1293 have a half life of 10 minutes whereas cj 1295 w/ no dac has a half life of 30 minutes. They are both modifications of grf, but different modifications. Have you ever used PepBridge? That's where I got it from.
> 
> cjc-1293 with DAC:
> 
> ...


to be fair there info on the above interpretation of what these GHRH Analogs are is incorrect on the basic level and they should be avoided just for the reason they are getting this basic information wrong.

all of the above are GHRH peptides,but they are analogs of the original GRF 1-29 peptide (also known as semerolin) this had a very short half life of minutes hence the modifications, creating the CJC variants.

these Analogs where modified and named, you should stay away from all CJC's....

*CJC1293* because the half life is far to short and will not survive long enough to create a GH pulse of any use.

*CJC1295* because studies showed it increased base levels but *did not increase pulses*. That means there is less GH mass synthesized and stored in the somatotrophs (somatotrophs are growth hormone releasing cells)

what you should always order is Mod GRF 1-29 this has a half life of 30min maybe a little more but it also increases GH pulses which is exactly what you want........

if any site is selling any of the CJC's as the exact same as Mod GRF 1-29 then there understanding of the basics of GHRH peptides is wrong and in my opinion you should stay well clear.


----------



## punjabi23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair there info on the above interpretation of what these GHRH Analogs are is incorrect on the basic level and they should be avoided just for the reason they are getting this basic information wrong.
> 
> all of the above are GHRH peptides,but they are analogs of the original GRF 1-29 peptide (also known as semerolin) this had a very short half life of minutes hence the modifications, creating the CJC variants.
> 
> ...


That's really weird. A lot of places online and even after reading some articles on pubmed it appears that cjc 1295 w/ no dac is essentially the same as mod grf 1-29. What do you think about this product here then: http://www.pepbridge.com/modified-grf-1-29.html?

I already ordered it. But, might just return it or throw it out if its bad. I've heard good things about these guys. I ordered some GHRH2 as well.

I hope putting that link isn't against the forum rules. Mod's please edit if it is.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

punjabi23 said:


> That's really weird. A lot of places online and even after reading some articles on pubmed it appears that cjc 1295 w/ no dac is essentially the same as mod grf 1-29. What do you think about this product here then: http://www.pepbridge.com/modified-grf-1-29.html?
> 
> I already ordered it. But, might just return it or throw it out if its bad. I've heard good things about these guys. I ordered some GHRH2 as well.
> 
> I hope putting that link isn't against the forum rules. Mod's please edit if it is.


CJC1295 is not identical to MOD GRF 1-29 for the reasons i placed above which are and i quote (so you read it this time



> CJC1295 because studies showed it increased base levels but did not increase pulses. That means there is less GH mass synthesized and stored in the somatotrophs (somatotrophs are growth hormone releasing cells)


 as you can see from the description i gave in my last post CJC1295 DOES NOT INCREASE PULSES of GH.......i suggest you read the explanation again, then stop researching on sites that sell peptides and look on sites like Dat's site that have no interest in your money.

as for the link i will say it once again for your benefit Mod GRF 1-29 IS NOT THE SAME AS CJC1293 the half life is totally different and the fact a website that sells peptides are getting this wrong or are to stupid to know the difference is worrying at best as this is basic information.........


----------

